# Ohne Wissensvorsprung kein Wohlstandsvorsprung



## D.Opfer (22 Juni 2005)

*Ohne Wissensvorsprung kein Wohlstandsvorsprung!*

So ist das in Bayern! 
Da ist es doch nahe liegend beim Bayerischen Verbraucherministerium (bei Schnappi und seinen Freunden) im Suchfenster „Dialer“ einzugeben und vom bayerischen Wissensvorsprung zu profitieren. Und hier sind die überwältigenden Ergebnisse ... obwohl – eigentlich ist es ja nur eines und besonders aktuell ist es auch nicht.   



> Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz
> Pressemitteilung
> München, 03. März 2004
> Mül***: Vorsicht vor neuer Abzocke mit Internet-Dialern
> ...


Aber immerhin, es hätte doch noch weniger sein können. Oder nicht? Und ob’s anderswo besser ist mit dem öffentlichen Verbraucherschutz? Wer weiß?   

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Juni 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse


Hoffentlich reicht deren Wissensvorsprung wenigstens dazu aus, ihr Umlautproblem alsbald in den Griff zu bekommen (s. attachment)...  :roll: Net grod *drannsbarränd*!


----------



## Counselor (22 Juni 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Schnappi und seinen Freunden


Och, die gibts auch kostenlos:
http://www.schnappi.tv/


----------



## D.Opfer (29 Juni 2005)

*Brandenburg*

* Mündige ... Verbraucher schützen sich in eigener Verantwortung … vor wirtschaftlichen Risiken. *

So leicht macht man sich das in Brandenburg! 
Da ist es dann auch keine Überraschung mehr, wenn man beim Verbraucherministerium des Landes Brandenburg bei der Suche nach „Dialer“ folgendes Ergebnis bekommt:



> Leider wurden keine Artikel zum Suchbegriff "Dialer" gefunden.



Na bitte, da ist doch Bayern immer noch vorn!   

Allerdings weisen die Brandenburger noch darauf hin, dass die Suchmaschine nur die mit dem landesweiten Contentmanagementsystem umgestellten Webseiten durchsuchen kann, und empfehlen deshalb über einen Link auch ihr bereits vorher erstelltes Internetangebot zu durchsuchen. Hier findet man dann einen (historischen) Artikel vom 23.03.2003, der folgende interessante Aufforderung enthält:



> Schönbohm forderte die Telefongesellschaften auf, Anbieter und Angebote genau zu prüfen, wenn 0190-Nummern beantragt werden. „Die Telefongesellschaften dürfen nicht nur am eigenen Gewinn im Geschäft mit den 0190-Dienstanbietern denken. Sie haben auch die Verpflichtung, den einfachen Verbraucher vor solchen Angeboten zu schützen.“



Wie wahr!  :respekt:  Aber welche Telefongesellschaft hat das beherzigt?

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Counselor (29 Juni 2005)

*Re: Brandenburg*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> So leicht macht man sich das in Brandenburg!
> Da ist es dann auch keine Überraschung mehr, wenn man beim Verbraucherministerium des Landes Brandenburg bei der Suche nach „Dialer“ folgendes Ergebnis bekommt:


Ehrlich. Ich habe einige Jahre in Brandenburg verbracht. Mich wundert das nicht. Ich bin bei den Behörden dort überwiegend einer Inkompetenz begegnet, die ich bis dato nicht für möglich hielt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 Juni 2005)

*Re: Brandenburg*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einige Jahre in Brandenburg verbracht.


Ich auch  ... und erinnere mich  u.a. ...



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir die Polizei in FF die Frage, ob bei Dialer-Autoinstallation überhaupt ein Straftatbestand vorläge, nicht so recht beantworten konnte/ wollte, habe ich dort auf eine Anzeige verzichtet. Wurde mir übrigens auch empfohlen, weil angeblich „der Schaden zu gering sei“. In der Tat: der finanzielle Schaden war recht gering. Ob das jedoch überhaupt etwas mit StGB-§§ 263/ 263a StGB, 269, 303a, 303b (gegen den Dialerfritzen) und 261 (gegen DT AG) zu tun hat, lasse ich offen.


----------



## D.Opfer (12 September 2005)

*Re: Brandenburg*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte, da ist doch Bayern immer noch vorn!



... und baut seinen Vorsprung konsequent aus:



> 30.08.2005 – Moderne Kommunikationstechnologien
> 
> Bayern fordert: Internet- und Handy-Abzocke konsequent bekämpfen
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.vis-recht.bayern.de/


----------

